# Need feedback Please!



## Jsb1120

Hi, I'm new to this forum, and I really wanted to get some feedback on my recent sketches. I want honest critique, I can take it lol. Thanks!


----------



## DLeeG

They are good enough for as far as they go. If you're interested realism, you'll have to learn how to draw without liines. You're not close yet.


----------



## Jsb1120

Just added a few more pics.


----------



## Jeff

love the hockey greats jsb- keep it up!


----------



## Jsb1120

Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## pencils

I use the paper stumps to soften edges and they are great for shading, keep drawing as much as you can, it takes time and as with any skill, practice.


----------



## chanda95

Very nice! I do agree that in order to achieve realism you will want to work on not having outlines. 

I think maybe you could work on your shading a little bit to make it smoother. For instance - in your NBA drawing 3 picture I noticed that you don't blend out well. I also think you could use a little bit more value changes (particularly in the facial region) to give your drawings a more 3-D effect. 

Overall you do nice work. You do have a lot of talent and an eye for placement. I hope you stick around and continue to show us your work.


----------



## croberts

*Energy*

Hello Jsb1120

I'm a watercolor painter and only do quick sketches to get started so I can't comment on fine drawing technique but I do like the proportion and energy in your compositions. Well done!

All The Best
Chris Roberts


----------



## Jsb1120

Thanks for all of the comments, and suggestions. I have never had any guidance, or tips on drawing, so this forum is really helping a lot. I am going to start practicing the different techniques, and post more pics as they come. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## LilAsh91

Jsb1120 said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum, and I really wanted to get some feedback on my recent sketches. I want honest critique, I can take it lol. Thanks!


these are absolutely great drawings, cant wait for the days that I can draw as good as u! keep up the good work, its inspiring!


----------

